# Ortiz vs Liddell 3



## Headhunter (Nov 24, 2018)

spoilers for the fight below.....obviously.














So this just happened and honestly I'm feeling sick that this was allowed to happen. I have no issue with older guys fighting but I have an issue with a man who was knocked out 4 times in a row fighting near 10 years after he retired. Chuck should never ever have been in that cage tonight. Tito...yeah he's finished to but at least he was winning when he retired and not getting knocked out. And now Tito Ortiz has knocked out chuck. Chuck looked terrible and did the same amateur mistakes he's always done hands almost at his waist when punching...he did the same thing in 07 against rampage. Frankly it's lucky he didn't die in the cage. The man will have brain damage when he's older (if he hasn't already) a very sad night for this sport and before anyone says about publicity money etc I did not pay for this fight at all I got YouTube and Twitter videos. Here's the ko for those interested.


----------



## Hanzou (Nov 25, 2018)

Unfortunately no one forced him into that ring. I guess Chuck still thought he had it in him, but he was sorely mistaken. It was clear that Tito was dragging the fight out longer than it needed to be. He could have honestly knocked Chuck out about 1:30 minutes in.


----------



## Headhunter (Nov 25, 2018)

Hanzou said:


> Unfortunately no one forced him into that ring. I guess Chuck still thought he had it in him, but he was sorely mistaken. It was clear that Tito was dragging the fight out longer than it needed to be. He could have honestly knocked Chuck out about 1:30 minutes in.


No but that's what the commission is there for to protect fighters who shouldn't be there. If I came out and said I want to fight Anthony Joshua they'd say hell no but they let a guy fight who's not won since 2007 and knocked out 4 times in a row fight....also his team should've told him straight up no and refused to train him. Watch his open workouts he looked like rubbish I've seen amateurs in their first ever fight look better on pads than he did there. Chucks obviously desperate for cash since the UFC kicked him from his pretend job Dana gave him but it's not worth it...sad thing is he's said he wants to carry on fighting and how bad it is I reckon he'll with bare knuckle boxing....


----------



## Hanzou (Nov 25, 2018)

Why doesn't he just open up a MMA gym? He's going to destroy his legacy (and his health) if he keeps fighting.


----------



## TMA17 (Nov 25, 2018)

Sad....a hallow victory for Ortiz regardless.  Chuck beat him twice in his prime.  This was just a garbage fight that shouldn't have happened IMO.  Anything for $.


----------



## Headhunter (Nov 25, 2018)

Hanzou said:


> Why doesn't he just open up a MMA gym? He's going to destroy his legacy (and his health) if he keeps fighting.


He already has...but probably broke since he got fired from his fake UFC job. Honestly I've always felt he was overrated. His technique has always been pretty average he's a mid level kickboxer but his strength was his power and his toughness. Once his chin went his sloppy technique got exposed all his ko losses have been when he's had his hands extremely low or really over committing on strikes. He was a good fighter for his time no doubt but his striking technique was never anywhere guys like Anderson silva, jon Jones, machida etc


----------



## CB Jones (Nov 25, 2018)

Yeah....the commission that licensed him should have their hands slapped....he a is a shell of his former self.


----------



## wanderingstudent (Nov 25, 2018)

Hanzou said:


> Why doesn't he just open up a MMA gym? He's going to destroy his legacy (and his health) if he keeps fighting.



Because fighters don't have any money.  Let me tell you how to make a small fortune owning a gym...

Step 1- start with a large fortune

Unfortunately, looks like Chuck is a victim of getting older.

Honestly, if I knew getting older was going to be like this; I wouldn't have done it.


----------



## Headhunter (Nov 25, 2018)

wanderingstudent said:


> Because fighters don't have any money.  Let me tell you how to make a small fortune owning a gym...
> 
> Step 1- start with a large fortune
> 
> ...


He did have a large fortune he made loads in his day he was making millions off his sponsorship he was involved in huge pay days on ppv and coached 2 series of tuf he obviously blew it all on dumb stuff


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 25, 2018)

Honestly, I would be surprised if he didn't know he would get his *** beat, but just wanted the 250k. I'd let myself get beat up for 250k.


----------



## Buka (Nov 25, 2018)

I hate seeing old, retired fighters take these matches. But I understand the desire.

But don’t anybody worry about old Chuck needing the money. He’s got more than plenty.


----------



## punisher73 (Nov 26, 2018)

Chuck fit into the MMA game at the right time.  Wrestlers using GnP were the norm and dominate.  Chuck had good power and great takedown defense and was able to win against the wrestlers.  As always with the evolution of the sport, other strikers started to train better takedown skills and a more complete fighter emerged that had good ground skills, takedown defense and striking.  Chuck started getting older and never really evolved his game plan.

That being said, Tito is king of fighting washed up fighters to make money (cough, Shamrock, cough).


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Nov 29, 2018)

Finally caught the fight and it made me sad. Even before he got hit, Liddell looked really slow, tentative, and uncertain on his feet. That's not just age. Either the concussions have taken their toll or he just hasn't been training regularly since he retired  in 2010. Possibly both. I have a ton of respect for what the man has accomplished, but he needs to give up on fighting and do something else with his life.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 29, 2018)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Finally caught the fight and it made me sad. Even before he got hit, Liddell looked really slow, tentative, and uncertain on his feet. That's not just age. Either the concussions have taken their toll or he just hasn't been training regularly since he retired  in 2010. Possibly both. I have a ton of respect for what the man has accomplished, but he needs to give up on fighting and do something else with his life.


Looking at it, that looked a lot more than just not training. Definitely medical issues, possibly neurological, IMO. It sucks. At least from here they won't put him on any more fights after that (I hope)


----------



## Buka (Nov 30, 2018)

I read today that the fight sold twenty five thousand pay per views. Heck, you could sell that many to watch paint dry. 

As for the assClown who put on the fights, Oscar De La Hoya.....may he reap all the benefits his karma creates.


----------



## drop bear (Dec 4, 2018)

Yeah. I was sort of on board with the fight should never have happened. Then Chuck released this statement. And now I feel like a duche.


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 4, 2018)

drop bear said:


> Yeah. I was sort of on board with the fight should never have happened. Then Chuck released this statement. And now I feel like a duche.


His statement is silly. He can still train just as hard without getting in the ring. He can open a gym be a coach or a referee or a judge or a commentator. He can work out every single day. Just because he's not fighting doesn't mean he can't be a martial artist. He needs to remember he's got a wife and kids does he really want to be in a wheel chair unable to talk by the time he's 60?


----------



## Buka (Dec 4, 2018)

I'm a big fan of Chuck's. Loved watching him his whole career. Had that been an exhibition fight, it might have been fun. But there wouldn't have been any pay per view.

_But that fight never should have happened. _


----------



## Martial D (Dec 5, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> spoilers for the fight below.




This fight gave me the sads, it should have never happened. Chuck has no legs, no snap. Those punches we're pillows moving underwater. Those closest to him should have shut this down before it began.


----------



## Denoaikido (Dec 10, 2018)

I have to say unless your older with that burning passion still inside how could one understand chuck well I tell you what I for one  sure can, being almost 40 and getting back into martial arts .Now I am not saying I can not  get in there tito or anyone like that but i think im far from washed up too and even though some might think i am i beg to differ i think i still can compete at my own level what ever that is now lol


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 10, 2018)

Denoaikido said:


> I have to say unless your older with that burning passion still inside how could one understand chuck well I tell you what I for one  sure can, being almost 40 and getting back into martial arts .Now I am not saying I can not  get in there tito or anyone like that but i think im far from washed up too and even though some might think i am i beg to differ i think i still can compete at my own level what ever that is now lol


Difference is you haven't been knocked out 5 times in a row and don't sound like you already have brain damage and chuck isn't nearly 40 he's nearly 50. No one is saying he shouldn't do martial arts they're saying he shouldn't be fighting which he absolutely shouldn't did you see the fight? It was horrible to watch. Fact is chuck looked like that against Tito a guy he easily beat twice in his prime. I genuinely don't think there's anyone in Mma he could actually beat at this stage I reckon journeymen would knock him out. Desire and passion have nothing to do with it. He's simply not got it to get in the cage anymore that's life he needs to accept it he's well past his best he wasn't won a fight since 2007. He may love it but he shouldn't be in a ring of any kind at all


----------



## Denoaikido (Dec 10, 2018)

You sure make some great points I think he got stunned some how in this fight personally my  thinking  he also slipped and may have threw him off or injured something in his leg areas.Now to say he couldnt beat anyone I dont know if that is fair  at one time he was the best maybe in his class sure time passed him & tito by  and they looked in pretty dam good shape there is a huge difference in desire to fight and desire to do marital arts as we all kinda know that is what chuck ment more to say his desire to leave it all in the ring is something as a true fighter you never loose I only did kick boxing matches won 2 lost 1 and threw out my shoulder got type one diabetes and had a daughter all in a small time frame it forced me to give up fighting and martial arts and many other things even working  for a long time i really want to do one more kickboxing match but honestly my real  thinking  is it may have passed me by.A guy just pic another 40 year old to fight these guys knew they were fighting each other well past there prime but I  gotta say they both looked in great shape also I'd  say to chuck and t hats off for getting in there so old and coming in in good shape and putting it all out there chuck is fine mma is very well refereed usually lol not always but id say your right he should known he was past his prime but i still understand it completely!


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 10, 2018)

Denoaikido said:


> You sure make some great points I think he got stunned some how in this fight personally my  thinking  he also slipped and may have threw him off or injured something in his leg areas.Now to say he couldnt beat anyone I dont know if that is fair  at one time he was the best maybe in his class sure time passed him & tito by  and they looked in pretty dam good shape there is a huge difference in desire to fight and desire to do marital arts as we all kinda know that is what chuck ment more to say his desire to leave it all in the ring is something as a true fighter you never loose I only did kick boxing matches won 2 lost 1 and threw out my shoulder got type one diabetes and had a daughter all in a small time frame it forced me to give up fighting and martial arts and many other things even working  for a long time i really want to do one more kickboxing match but honestly my real  thinking  is it may have passed me by.A guy just pic another 40 year old to fight these guys knew they were fighting each other well past there prime but I  gotta say they both looked in great shape also I'd  say to chuck and t hats off for getting in there so old and coming in in good shape and putting it all out there chuck is fine mma is very well refereed usually lol not always but id say your right he should known he was past his prime but i still understand it completely!


Sorry he didn't slip he wasn't injured he was just a shell of his former self and frankly I don't even bye the fact he got in good shape...even in his prime he was never a muscular guy....I think the lack of drug testing may have had something to do with it....at the end of the day fighting is a young mans game I fought for years and now I'm older I don't feel any weaker or slower than I did but I know it'd be totally stupid and dangerous to fight again. No matter how fast I run, how many rounds I spar or how many weights I lift. I'm not as fast as I was, my reflexes aren't as good as they were, my chin isn't as good and my body isn't strong enough to take the pounding. Yeah some older guys can still compete but they're the exception. If Mma was done properly that fight would've never been approved by any commission what so ever. I'm guessing money was changed hands.


----------



## Denoaikido (Dec 10, 2018)

he did slip look again Chuck Liddell vs Tito Ortiz 3 Full Fight Part 1 MMA Video


----------



## Martial D (Dec 10, 2018)

Denoaikido said:


> You sure make some great points I think he got stunned some how in this fight personally my  thinking  he also slipped and may have threw him off or injured something in his leg areas.Now to say he couldnt beat anyone I dont know if that is fair  at one time he was the best maybe in his class sure time passed him & tito by  and they looked in pretty dam good shape there is a huge difference in desire to fight and desire to do marital arts as we all kinda know that is what chuck ment more to say his desire to leave it all in the ring is something as a true fighter you never loose I only did kick boxing matches won 2 lost 1 and threw out my shoulder got type one diabetes and had a daughter all in a small time frame it forced me to give up fighting and martial arts and many other things even working  for a long time i really want to do one more kickboxing match but honestly my real  thinking  is it may have passed me by.A guy just pic another 40 year old to fight these guys knew they were fighting each other well past there prime but I  gotta say they both looked in great shape also I'd  say to chuck and t hats off for getting in there so old and coming in in good shape and putting it all out there chuck is fine mma is very well refereed usually lol not always but id say your right he should known he was past his prime but i still understand it completely!


He was the best in his time. Honestly the game has evolved so much since then, I'm not sure even Chuck in his prime would wear a belt today.


----------



## Denoaikido (Dec 10, 2018)

yes the evolution of all mixed martial art  sports i think has really peaked and is always a treat to see but also these guys trained with the very best or at least had the chance too you would  think i cant say for sure but i know if i had the money and ppl they knew id be at the top my game at any age


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 11, 2018)

Denoaikido said:


> he did slip look again Chuck Liddell vs Tito Ortiz 3 Full Fight Part 1 MMA Video


And it made no difference....he was losing that fight slip or no slip he looked awful hitting pads let alone fighting. Don't know why your making excuses for his loss. The guy was completely out of his prime years ago he took to much damage and abused his body with alcohol (and probably drugs) over the years if he wants to be around the sport he should be a trainer but that's the closest he should be getting to any form of ring


----------



## Denoaikido (Dec 11, 2018)

Well thats the guys choice though is what I am saying & lets point out the fact  they both knew they fighting a guy way past there prime that they fought twice had a grudge kinda but also figured he could easily beat tito given he did it twice  not like they fought a young guys , plus this was one them last fight for good type things they both knew that I'm not sure what chucks inner condition was but he looked very good body wise as did tito hell them guys should been retired and stayed that way we all know that but cant tell grown men what to do or how to be as a fighter or who to fight and not fight they went into many fights in there life's im sure that could been more dangerous then them two facing each other given they where both up there significantly in age but we all have are opinions this is just mine!


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 11, 2018)

Denoaikido said:


> Well thats the guys choice though is what I am saying & lets point out the fact  they both knew they fighting a guy way past there prime that they fought twice had a grudge kinda but also figured he could easily beat tito given he did it twice  not like they fought a young guys , plus this was one them last fight for good type things they both knew that I'm not sure what chucks inner condition was but he looked very good body wise as did tito hell them guys should been retired and stayed that way we all know that but cant tell grown men what to do or how to be as a fighter or who to fight and not fight they went into many fights in there life's im sure that could been more dangerous then them two facing each other given they where both up there significantly in age but we all have are opinions this is just mine!


Actually yeah people can tell grown men they can't fight....any doctor not taking a payoff or the athletic commission, or the promotors, or any trainer worth anything who should've refused to train him. The whole point of those people is to protect fighters


----------



## Denoaikido (Dec 11, 2018)

well I just dont agree ppl love to see fighting even old men this was just another example clearly of that .Fact is mma is a money sport now the most protection there gonna do is call the fight if it gets too bad were these guys past there prime yes should they of fought no but like i said this goes to show you cant tell ppl what to do case and point .


----------



## CB Jones (Dec 11, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Actually yeah people can tell grown men they can't fight....any doctor not taking a payoff or the athletic commission, or the promotors, or any trainer worth anything who should've refused to train him. The whole point of those people is to protect fighters



Thats one of the main jobs of the Commissions...to protect the fighters from themselves


----------



## Denoaikido (Dec 11, 2018)

we all know that but we also all know it dont take much to go to the next state over until some one approves them in the end ppl find ways around things like this


----------



## CB Jones (Dec 11, 2018)

Denoaikido said:


> we all know that but we also all know it dont take much to go to the next state over until some one approves them in the end ppl find ways around things like this



If one state suspends you...all states have to honor the suspension of licenses.

That's why Jon Jones had to get re-instated in Nevada before he could fight in California.


----------



## Denoaikido (Dec 11, 2018)

you are correct but getting band and not approved i think are two different things though one can always cross the boarder as well or fly to another country


----------



## CB Jones (Dec 11, 2018)

Denoaikido said:


> you are correct but getting band and not approved i think are two different things though one can always cross the boarder as well or fly to another country



I believed they could have denied him a license and suspended him until review.


----------



## CB Jones (Dec 11, 2018)

Really....Dela Hoya should be kicked in the balls for making this fight.....He made this fight as a poke in the eye to Dana White.


----------



## Denoaikido (Dec 11, 2018)

i dont really blame no one but the fighters this was something they both wanted badly


----------



## CB Jones (Dec 11, 2018)

Denoaikido said:


> i dont really blame no one but the fighters this was something they both wanted badly



Disagree.  Fighters have some blame....but commission and promoter have a responsibility


----------



## Denoaikido (Dec 11, 2018)

Alot folx fight in japan and other countries for them very reasons to avoid the commission as these two would have if they needed to but the boxing commission is bs to me they should have mma and kick boxing  commission because boxing commission is not suitable for such wide range of combat sports imho


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 12, 2018)

Denoaikido said:


> i dont really blame no one but the fighters this was something they both wanted badly


Yeah and that's the job of the commission to stop fighters taking stupid fights that could get them hurt. If I turn up to the athletic commission and beg them to let me fight Anthony Joshua because I really really really want it do you think they'll give it to me? Fact is there's no way they went through proper medical screening for this. Fact is chuck is lucky to not have died in the cage that night. He got knocked out by Tito Ortiz a wrestler who's as far as I know never had a standing ko in his whole career and Liddell looked pathetic in there. Heck everyone should've seen that from his open workout....he looked worse than a week 1 amateur


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 12, 2018)

Denoaikido said:


> i dont really blame no one but the fighters this was something they both wanted badly


They both wanted the money that's all...Liddell got fired from his fake UFC job so needed cash...Tito wanted an easy win and a bit of extra cash. Chuck can say whatever he wants about passion or love but let's be here he did this exclusively for the money. If he had any other way of getting paid he'd have done it instead of the fight.


----------



## Denoaikido (Dec 12, 2018)

I can also agree with it was a money thing.I was discussing it with my wife and said well ,he should made enough money in his time in ufc and pride& then she reminded me ufc just recently started making major  money back in chucks day not so much .So I  do think money also played a huge roll but like I told her they also got to pick there fight he probably thought he could easily whoop and ko tito a 3rd time and retire with that .I think we all agree it turned out to be a bad situation for chuck but if he'd knocked out tito for the 3rd time what would everyone of said then tito should have  never went for the rematch ? People are very  judgmental and that is easy to do when you are not in someones shoes.


----------

